# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Your Infinity-Box [BEST] SL3 server credits (Infinity-Credits) has more Power now

## mohamed73

Dear Friends, 
If you have a credits for Infinity-Box SL3 server (*Infinity-Credits*) you can activate new software for your Infinity-Box online. SL3 server credits (*Infinity-Credits*) used to buy additional software activations. 
Buy Activations for following products using your Infinity Nokia SL3 Server credits (activation done on Infinity-Box) 
1. Infinity Nokia الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Infinity الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation
4. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
5. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Note:* 
Right now it's possible to buy software activation for *Main Infinity-Box* only.
This means that you can not add more software (at least for now) to your  separate [BEST] or CDMA Dongle, wut we have a plans to improve  activation system.  *More Infinity-Credits features:* 
6. Activate الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for your existing USTPRO-2 smart-card: software & manuals: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How to buy logs:* 
1. see price here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. contact to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], Sonork: 100.108278, MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3. contact to nearest reseller: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How to access Admin panel for activation:*   *If you have SL3 credits (Infinity-Credits) already:*
1. visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and see link for web panel (Online services) 
2. go to web panel link and enter login/password  *If you do not have SL3 credits (Infinity-Credits) yet:*
1. Buy SL3 credits first and you will get an instruction with login/password.
2. visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and see link for web panel (Online services) 
3. go to web panel link and enter login/password   *How to make activation:*          
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]: online activation with key file
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]: instant online activation
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]: online activation with key file
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]: online activation with key file
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]: online activation with key file
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach



----------


## أحمد الامام

مشكور صديقناااااااا

----------

